# Baldwin QDM Club has openings for 2016



## bevills1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Baldwin county QDM club on 638 acres has membership openings at $900 per membership limited to 9 total members and is located 10 minutes south of Milledgeville 1 mile from the Oconee river, and the adjacent 300 acre club plus neighboring properties between us and the river are also QDM.  Property has miles of mature hardwood creek bottoms surrounded by planted pines and clear cut. Pin in/out hunting on this property, no private stands. All members must participate in work days to help plant food plots, post property and camp maintenance work.


----------



## bevills1 (Feb 20, 2016)

All PMs answered and emails sent.


----------



## retired91Z (Feb 20, 2016)

Will there be a chance to visit the site?


----------



## bevills1 (Feb 21, 2016)

retired91Z you have a PM.  Just curious, was 91Z your MOS?


----------



## retired91Z (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes, 91z was my mos. Still figuring out the pm thing.


----------



## hitmenbaseball (Feb 23, 2016)

*Baldwin Hunting lease*

Do you still have 2 memberships available? I am looking for a place for myself & another hunter.
If so, can you give me some info on the place?
Electric, water, camp site, make up of the property percentages (hardwood, pines), etc.
Thanks,
Todd Maxwell
770-560-7209
tmaxwell@dyco.com


----------



## ruvig8r (Feb 26, 2016)

are you still looking for members? can you send me your club rules? do you have a campsite with water and electric where I could leave my camper year round?


----------



## bevills1 (Feb 28, 2016)

ruvig8r you have a PM.  All other PMs answered and emails sent.


----------



## poolman (Mar 1, 2016)

have you filled up yet? Im interested can you send me info on property? electricity? room for camper? thank you in advance


----------



## Tooterboo2 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Info*

If u have an available spot still open I am interested for sure,if you could send me a copy of the rules so I can review I would appreciate it. Email is dlewis4280@gmail.com thanks


----------



## bevills1 (Mar 7, 2016)

All PMs answered and emails sent as requested.


----------



## Trevor pitts (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey just a rabbit hunter looking for a place to hunt jan. feb. be willing to pay a fair price towards your lease if land is suitable for rabbit hunting. Give me a call trevor 678.920.4074


----------

